# have a look around .. enjoy



## zipnolan (Nov 14, 2009)

lunar champ motorhome - Shared photo album - PhotoBox

 view as a slide show


----------



## barryd (Nov 14, 2009)

Brrr Looks chilly!  Where were the snow pics taken?  I feel i know your van intimately now!


----------



## zipnolan (Nov 14, 2009)

mostly in Germany on one of our Xmas Markets tours especially in the Blackforest area. I took the details pics for when I want to sell it. Infact were waiting to set off again next Friday night, 1st stop Aachen then, Trier, Bernkastel kuez, Cochem, Strassbourg, Baden-Baden (blackforest) then return to near Belgium border Monschau, taking in Ostende for half a chicken and a beer and lots of hand made chockies MMMMmmmm.
Wonder what the poor people are doing ?


----------



## watchthis (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi there
Fantastic photo's really good layout I felt I was in the van!!
Well done
Bye for now
Freddie


----------

